# Что за производитель???



## w_d (25 Янв 2017)

Подскажите что за производитель?


----------



## Kuzalogly (25 Янв 2017)

Людвиг Мейстеркланг. А что?


----------



## w_d (26 Янв 2017)

Kuzalogly писал:


> Людвиг Мейстеркланг. А что?


Редкий или нет? Прадед на таком иград.. .


----------



## Kuzalogly (26 Янв 2017)

Память о прадеде- это святое, берегите её.

Как инструмент- этот аппарат никто не рассматривает. Как музейный экспонат- тоже. 

Короче, берегите как память...


----------

